# Kleine Datei nach schneiden sehr viel Größer - wie verhinderbar?



## trayo (3. Mai 2012)

*Kleine Datei nach schneiden sehr viel Größer - wie verhinderbar?*

Guten Abend,
Ich habe die letzten Tage den OnlineTVRecorder für mich entdeckt. Nun habe ich entsprechend schon ein paar Sendungen geladen und möchte diese von der Werbung befreien. Ich mache das mal an folgendem Beispiel ( Schneiden ) Die Videos haben eine Auflösung von 640x360 Pixel. Schneiden tu ich das ganze mit VirtualDub in Version 1.9.11. Ich habe von der weiteren Materie keine Ahnung. Ich nutze immer die Option "Save as AVI unter "File".

Ich wäre euch echt dankbar wenn ihr mir sagen könntet was ich falsch mache oder ändern muss.

Grüße, Trayo


----------



## Heretic (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kleine Datei nach schneiden sehr viel Größer - wie verhinderbar?*

Hi,

Je nach dem welcher Code von dem Programm genutzt wird usw. kann das durchaus zu soetwas kommen.

Ich kenne das Prog leider nicht. Aber gibt es da orgendwo eine Möglichkeit das Format oder die Kompression und ähnliches zu verändern ?

MfG Heretic


----------



## Sethnix (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kleine Datei nach schneiden sehr viel Größer - wie verhinderbar?*

Ich würde jetzt spontan zu Windows Movie Maker greifen ^^

Habe aber vom Schneiden von Videos keine Ahnung 

Ansonsten gibt es im inet genügend Quellen für fertig geschnittene Videos 

und bitte tu dir nicht den ger dub von One Piece an


----------



## JawMekEf (3. Mai 2012)

Heretic schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Je nach dem welcher Code von dem Programm genutzt wird usw. kann das durchaus zu soetwas kommen.
> 
> ...



Ja, gibt es. Dazu unter Filters --> Compression, und den gewünschten Codec wählen.


----------



## trayo (3. Mai 2012)

Also die Videos haben den H264 Codec. Musste mir extra ffdshow installieren um die zu scheiden. Ich kann allerdings erst Sonntag Abend Rückmeldung geben was sich ändern lässt und in wie weit das hilft. Habt ihr da an bestimmte Werte gedacht die ich ändern muss?

PS & OT: so sehr schlecht is der Dub gar nicht wenn man nebenbei mit dem Manga vergleicht. Und da schön jeden Tag 2 Folgen laufen werde ich das bis Folge 400 auch zu ende schauen. Dann bin ich ja auf GerSub angewiesen.


----------



## trayo (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kleine Datei nach schneiden sehr viel Größer - wie verhinderbar?*

Hi nochmal,
also ich habe jetzt mal Screens wo ihr sehen könnt was ich einstellen kann. Ich weiß nicht was ich ändern muss um das gewünschte Ergebnis zu erreichen: Klick

Da seht Ihr was ich für Möglichkeiten unter Compression habe. Ich bin damit echt überfordert.


----------



## MFZ (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kleine Datei nach schneiden sehr viel Größer - wie verhinderbar?*

Warum verwendest du nicht Schnittsoftware von OnlineTVRecorder?


----------



## trayo (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kleine Datei nach schneiden sehr viel Größer - wie verhinderbar?*



MFZ schrieb:


> Warum verwendest du nicht Schnittsoftware von OnlineTVRecorder?


 
Wusste gar nicht das es die gibt. Habe jetzt beide Programme ausprobiert und bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung das kein Codec unter Compression eingestellt ist.


----------



## Dragonix (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kleine Datei nach schneiden sehr viel Größer - wie verhinderbar?*

Schuss in's blaue: Du codierst den ganzen Film um, verwendest dabei eine höhere Bitrate als vorher, und voila, die Datei ist größer als vorher.
Arbeite dich mal etwas ins Thema ein, hier gibt's ein paar Stichwörter/Infos AVIs von save.tv mit virtual dub schneiden


----------



## MFZ (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kleine Datei nach schneiden sehr viel Größer - wie verhinderbar?*

Du kennst das onlineTvRecorder-Forum ?
Das gibt es auch CutAssistant: Neue Anleitung, Links, Problembehandlung und anderes.
Ich denke, da gibt es mehr relevante Informationen zu deinem Problem als hier.


----------



## trayo (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kleine Datei nach schneiden sehr viel Größer - wie verhinderbar?*

Es ist jetzt schon wieder ein wenig her das weiß ich. Aber ich bin jetzt dazu gekommen die Anleitung zu studieren und zu testen und was soll ich sagen. Es läuft! Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für eure Hilfe und kann nun alles Ohne vorherige Sendungen oder Werbung genießen. Danke!!


----------

